# LGB and AirWire



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi All

I am thinking of going to AirWire control and was wondering if this system,with the G2 RX/Decoder,can work with LGB factory sound.It's a F7A with the B unit.

Thanks
Martin 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

F7B unit has motor sound tied to wheel sensor plus reed sensors for bell and whistle. Super caps are on the board for standing sounds that last about 20 seconds. 

Power comes from A unit which is really track power. 

The 2 wire cable is power, the 4 wire cable is for speaker connections.


----------

